# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  The Vineyard

## Peter NJ

Anybody catch this reality show yet? I stumbled on it last night looking for something to watch. Its basically Laguna Beach meets The Hills meets Jersey Shore = The Vineyard.Lots of young 20 somethings working at Black Dog and having fun on the beach.It will make most gag  but I actually will watch again.Beautiful scenery of beaches and bluffs and all the quaint towns.Its on ABC Family

----------


## Rosemary

Good assessment, Peter.  Beautiful scenery, with a storyline of Bieber meets Barbie at the Bonfire.

----------


## andynap

> Good assessment, Peter. Beautiful scenery, with a storyline of *Bieber meets Barbie at the Bonfire*.



Gee that really intrigues me  :evil:

----------


## MIke R

yeah I think I ll pass.....LOL....

----------


## Peter NJ

episode 2 is on now the show is unwatchable..Not the Vineyard kids I remember hanging out with in my 20's...Where did they find these people?

----------


## Rosemary

Watching in amazement.  Awful..

----------


## MIke R

too bad America is not ready for a realty show based in P Town    :Devil Laughing:

----------


## Hawke

> too bad America is not ready for a realty show based in P Town



Explain why ?

----------


## MIke R

> Explain why ?



You re a big  boy...  or girl....you can figure it out I'm sure

----------


## Hawke

> You re a big boy... or girl....you can figure it out I'm sure



Stop acting so superior. Your town is no different than other places in the US. I watch very little TV but I believe there have been a number of shows that broke your hallowed ground.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Superior?  

Why do think every other person on this site is an elitist or superior?

And really, you think Provincetown is no different that Abiline, TX or Salt Lake City?

----------


## Peter NJ

Hawke I think Mike just meant prime time TV is not ready for guys parading around in dresses and wearing fruit baskets on their heads..It was pretty easy to understand what he was saying..It actually has nothing to do with sacred ground or being elitist.

----------


## MIke R

> Hawke I think Mike just meant prime time TV is not ready for guys parading around in dresses and wearing fruit baskets on their heads..It was pretty easy to understand what he was saying..It actually has nothing to do with sacred ground or being elitist.




and if you spend any real time here you will quickly realize that parading around in dresses and wearing fruit baskets is very much just the tip of the iceberg with this town....the currents run much deeper than that...and that is what I was referring to..PBS a few  years back did a fairly accurate documentary on  us....in their  documentary they called us the most sexually liberated town in America - both straight and gay....

----------


## andynap

> and if you spend any real time here you will quickly realize that parading around in dresses and wearing fruit baskets is very much just the tip of the iceberg with this town....the currents run much deeper than that...and that is what I was referring to..PBS a few years back did a fairly accurate documentary on us....in their documentary they called us the most sexually liberated town in America - both straight and gay....



You didn't let him/her figure it out.

----------


## MIke R

LOL....whatever

----------


## Hawke

> and if you spend any real time here you will quickly realize that parading around in dresses and wearing fruit baskets is very much just the tip of the iceberg with this town....the currents run much deeper than that...and that is what I was referring to..PBS a few years back did a fairly accurate documentary on us....in their documentary they called us the most sexually liberated town in America - both straight and gay....



That may be the funniest and irrelevant boast you have ever made. What do you think you may have missed in your love life; if you were not a resident of the most sexually liberated town in America?

----------


## MIke R

I am here for one reason and only one reason .....to work offshore .....so I am not missing anything in my love life, but as always, thank you for your  concern :)


You  need to learn the difference between reporting facts and observations and boasting.
i couldn't care less if its the most sexually liberated or repressed town anywhere, but I do care about the fishing situation

----------


## Hawke

> I am here for one reason and only one reason .....to work offshore .....so I am not missing anything in my love life, but as always, thank you for your concern :)
> 
> 
> You need to learn the difference between reporting facts and observations and boasting.
> i couldn't care less if its the most sexually liberated or repressed town anywhere, but I do care about the fishing situation



You posted, I responded and your whole persona is boasting, so get of your high horse and don't try to school me.

----------


## MIke R

did you forget to take your meds tonight???

we re done here now..

----------


## andynap

You keep asking for it. :p

----------


## MIke R

I know .... Its entertaining for a while but then I get bored with it and stop playing ...  If nothing else he/she is persistent in trying to get me unraveled .... Sort of reminds  me of BillK ..with the same  inevitable results ...... :cool:

----------


## andynap

At least BillK was intelligent.

----------


## NHDiane

I think there could be some fodder here that a network might consider using for a new reality show....  a on-line particular forum, about a particular island (among other topics) and the daily "banter" among the posters, played out in real life.... Who could we get to play Mike???   :tongue:

----------


## andynap

"Who could we get to play Mike?"

charlie-weaver.jpg

----------


## amyb

I was a big fan of Charlie Weaver, Cliff Arquette.

----------


## NHDiane

> "Who could we get to play Mike?"
> 
> charlie-weaver.jpg



 :Triumphant:

----------


## NHDiane

Playing Andy will be.....    

images.jpg

----------


## Hawke

> I know .... Its entertaining for a while but then I get bored with it and stop playing ... If nothing else he/she is persistent in trying to get me unraveled .... Sort of reminds me of BillK ..with the same inevitable results ......



I don't think you can take the heat, you run away. You make an absurd argument that you live in the land of paradise and then run away from your whole point. I realize that every place you live or have lived ( except Texas) is the best. It must be because you were there and put it over the top. Have to cut this short, need my meds. That's getting a little stale also. And BillK was way intelligent.

----------

